# DCC sound volume



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I am new to DCC. I purchased a KATO loco that somebody had added a Tsunami decoder to. The loco works great, sound is very good. Then I bought an Atlas Master loco with factory DCC, but no sound. I wanted sound, so I purchased a Tsunami decoder and retrofitted the Atlas with the Tsunami. It all works, but the volume of the sound on the Atlas is lower than the Kato. Is there an adjustment to sound volume? I use the NCE Power Cab. (I have had two different size speakers in the Atlas with the same results of low volume.)


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

On the Tsunami CV 128 is the master volume control. I too have the same decoder with the Powercab. If you want to read the full manual you can download it from the SoundTraxx website. Link is here: http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals/usersguide_diesel.pdf


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

When you added the different speakers to the Atlas were they in a speaker enclosure?
A speaker box will make a huge difference.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I have installed a few Tsunami decoders so far and had to turn the sound down on every one of them.Soundtraxx release them set at 75% master volume,wich is way more than enough for most installations.

Tsunami decoders have quite a few sound settings that allow to set not only the master volume but individual sounds volumes too.However,all these settings won't give you satisfactory sound volumes and/or quality unless you have a good speaker installation. 

You need a fair quality speaker to start with (Soundtraxx offer nice ones).Bigger doesn't mean better though,I've installed as small as a half inch and still had to reduce volumes.The key is the enclosure...to sound their best,speakers need to have an enclosure on one side (either) so that sounds don't transfer from one side to the other and neutralize eachother.

It doesn't have to be fancy,a simple bottle cap or assembled plastic box will do as long as it seals the speaker on one side.Some Kato models have a machined space for the speaker but I don't know about Atlas...you may have a space problem though.

You can try giving CV128 a value of 255 (max volume) but sounds won't be great if speaker isn't installed right...I'd look into this first off.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Atlas have additional weights screwed on on top of the main chassis. When I did mine it was just a question of removing the screws and weight which made a convenient space for the enclosure.

Agreed, an enclosure will provide a deeper fuller sound but won't increase volume much.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

mopac said:


> When you added the different speakers to the Atlas were they in a speaker enclosure?
> A speaker box will make a huge difference.


The speakers are in an enclosure as they come from Railroad Hobbies.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> On the Tsunami CV 128 is the master volume control. I too have the same decoder with the Powercab. If you want to read the full manual you can download it from the SoundTraxx website. Link is here: http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals/usersguide_diesel.pdf


I will need more help. I used my Power Cab, called up CV 128, set the value at 225, and it seemed to make no difference. I likely need a step by step, key stroke by keystroke tutorial on this. I did see something about "unlocking" CVs


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

Brakeman Jake said:


> I have installed a few Tsunami decoders so far and had to turn the sound down on every one of them.Soundtraxx release them set at 75% master volume,wich is way more than enough for most installations.
> 
> Tsunami decoders have quite a few sound settings that allow to set not only the master volume but individual sounds volumes too.However,all these settings won't give you satisfactory sound volumes and/or quality unless you have a good speaker installation.
> 
> ...


How do I determine the current value on CV 128?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

I don't know anything about the PowerCab's power and/or features,but it may not be able to push enough power through the programming track.Sound decoders (not only Tsunamis BTW) are notorious to need an extra punch to program so you might need to program "on the main" and/or "blast mode",if your system offers this feature.

I use a Digitrax PR3 coupled with the Soundtrax PTB-100 booster in standalone mode and have no problems programming.However,I have no knowledge of your system's capacity.Someone else on this forum will have to pitch in on this to help you.

I can help you with the Tsunami decoders though,once you know what your set can do.Try reading the CV's to confirm if it actually takes the new datas...you'll know then.


----------



## MrMoose (Dec 22, 2014)

danpuckett said:


> How do I determine the current value on CV 128?


If you changed CV 128 to a value of 255 then that is the current value.

There are other CV values you can change for Horn, Bell, Prime mover or exhaust for volume control.

Need to look in the manual for them.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

danpuckett said:


> I will need more help. I used my Power Cab, called up CV 128, set the value at 225, and it seemed to make no difference. I likely need a step by step, key stroke by keystroke tutorial on this. I did see something about "unlocking" CVs


If 225 is the maximum value then that's it! CVs are not locked, you can change them directly from your PowerCab. Are you using the correct impedance speaker? Changing the leads around on a single speaker will make no difference.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Tsunami don't come "locked" when new.if it won't take new CV settings is more likely a lack of power from the programming hardware.


----------

